# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  My beginner Vivarium

## reborn4ever

Dear Vivarium friends,


It's really great to see you guys with all the recent interesting setup. I really got poison by you guys.. So i am going to try out with my 68m in length, 40m in height and 40m in width tank to make it into a Vivarium. Hope that all the pro here can help and guide me more into it.. I have done with my base and spray Great stuff. Here is picture of it.. Sorry for the unclear picture..

----------


## eddy planer

hi Bro,

Let us know what are you planning to set up vivarium or paludarium?

----------


## reborn4ever

> hi Bro,
> 
> Let us know what are you planning to set up vivarium or paludarium?


Hi Eddy, thank for viewing. I am setting up vivarium.. Will update once i got the acrylic paints and vanish.. By the way how about your workshop? Got any news about it?  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Not so soon, my aeroplane trips are getting frequently this month. I hopefully will be held in October. I will keep you guys in post here.

----------


## reborn4ever

Hi eddy, I went to bras basah but not sure which acrylic paints and vanish is the correct one.. I took a picture of vanish coating.. Is it the one? Please advice, thank you 

14092010118.jpg

----------


## eddy planer

You may use this if its say non- toxic but I know there aren't any non-toxic coating spray. What I do to eliminate the toxic of the coating is to soak mixture of water and clear vinegar (5 parts:2 parts) for half an hour and rinse/dry it before setup the vivarium.

hope this will help you.

----------


## reborn4ever

Thank.. By the way are you using the same brand? Sorry for posting so many picture... Lagging yesterday...

----------


## eddy planer

No, I use extra thick clear glaze 786 spray by PLAID this one actually for porcelain, glass and of course for any paint able surface. I got it from Bras Basah Art centre at the third level.

I don't see any thing wrong with KRYLON, just as long its protect the acrylic paint from been wash off. May I ask, how much is the can of KRYLON?

----------


## reborn4ever

> No, I use extra thick clear glaze 786 spa spray by PLAID this one actually for porcelain, glass and of course for any paint able surface. I got it from Bras Basah Art centre a third level.
> 
> I don't see any thing wrong with KRYLON, just as long its protect the acrylic paint from been wash off. May I ask, how much is the can of KRYLON?


Extra thick clear glaze 786 spa spray by PLAID how come i never see it.. $15 if i not wrong..

----------


## eddy planer

It's a small blue can spray with cloudy clear lid cap. It's pictured porcelain plate for this.

----------


## reborn4ever

> It's a small blue can spray with cloudy clear lid cap. It's pictured porcelain plate for this.


Thank i will go and look for it this weekend.. :Smile:

----------


## reborn4ever

Thank eddy for his time and effort, i manage to do the 3th step of my tank.. Now waiting for it to cure and dry.. Here the picture of it..

----------


## eddy planer

hi bro

Yippee! You did very well!

Just wait for this background to cure completely, and I will be able to help you in lower part with premixed cement and sand next time.

Anyway bro, thanks for two Tigers and fabulous Nasi lemak breakfast! :Smile:

----------


## reborn4ever

Thank..  :Smile:  Should buy two packet of the coconut chip.. : (

----------


## reborn4ever

> hi bro
> 
> Yippee! You did very well!
> 
> Just wait for this background to cure completely, and I will be able to help you in lower part with premixed cement and sand next time.
> 
> Anyway bro, thanks for two Tigers and fabulous Nasi lemak breakfast!


No problem, thank for time and effort.. By the way other then premix cement and sand is there any other way to do the lower part?

----------


## limz_777

nice work , any updates?

----------


## reborn4ever

> nice work , any updates?


Thank.. Just got the lower part coat with the 2nd layer of premix cement.. I will do the 3th coating once the 2nd layer dry.. Keep you guys update soon.. Here the picture of it..  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi, 

The background is looking good!

There is some pinpoint you need to enhance the back ground.
You should also cement coat the top edge where your foam still been exposing. Try to do away every unnatural point okay.

----------


## reborn4ever

> Hi, 
> 
> The background is looking good!
> 
> There is some pinpoint you need to enhance the back ground.
> You should also cement coat the top edge where your foam still been exposing. Try to do away every unnatural point okay.


Thank for viewing.. Will get the lower part of it coat with 3th layer of cement and will trim away the exposing foam by tonight if im not tired.. Lol.. Will keep you guys update soon..

----------


## eddy planer

Be more cautious when you trim this exposed spot or else you will accidentally trim off the whole cement coating. If I were you, i leave it and coat the exposed spot alike.

----------


## reborn4ever

> Be more cautious when you trim this exposed spot or else you will accidentally trim off the whole cement coating. If I were you, i leave it and coat the exposed spot alike.


Ok thank i will see what i can do after i finish the 3th coating and let it dry... Just thinking how will be a 4 tub of cement with 1 tub of water will be like... Lol

----------


## eddy planer

Just coat the 3 coatings to affected spot and move on.

If you add four tubs of cement to one tub of water, the whole thing will become like dough!

----------


## reborn4ever

Update.. The 3th layer is totally dry and here the picture of it..  :Smile:

----------


## mpshino

can't wait for the final setup.. looks like this will be one cool viv!

----------


## reborn4ever

> can't wait for the final setup.. looks like this will be one cool viv!


Thank for viewing... Thank Eddy for the information.. I went to sungei tengah last weekend and got what i want... Here the picture of it...

*Moss..*



*Airplant with flower..* 



*This should be expanded clay..*

----------


## dkk08

May I know how much you paid for the moss?

----------


## reborn4ever

Latest update, Feel that the cement part is too straight, not nature enough.. Tear down some part of it and rework.. Here is the picture of it.. Feel free to comment.. Thank.

----------


## reborn4ever

Latest update... Please comment..

----------


## dkk08

Is your rain bar all around the tank or? More plants and mosses would definitely make it look even better... great job!

----------


## reborn4ever

> Is your rain bar all around the tank or? More plants and mosses would definitely make it look even better... great job!



Thank for viewing... The rain bar is just at the front of the tank... By the way can you advice what plants can i use?

----------


## konima

nice vivarium, may i know what is the size of your tank? u used a simple pump for the waterfall isit?

----------


## reborn4ever

> nice vivarium, may i know what is the size of your tank? u used a simple pump for the waterfall isit?


Thank for viewing, the tank is 68m in length, 40m in height and 40m in width.. Im using External pump for my waterfall..

----------


## dkk08

More mosses, Bromeliads, ferns and some creeping figs or other creeping plants would be good... you can google on the suitable plants for vivariums... there're many plants to choose from but trust me its a trial and error kinda thing...

----------


## reborn4ever

> More mosses, Bromeliads, ferns and some creeping figs or other creeping plants would be good... you can google on the suitable plants for vivariums... there're many plants to choose from but trust me its a trial and error kinda thing...


Thank for your advice. Will google on the suitable plants for my tank and keep you guys update.. : )

----------


## cdckjn

What kinf of fauna you intend to have? Suitable for frogs, or lizards or snakes. It is lokking good.

----------


## dkk08

Time for updates bro reborn4ever

----------


## limz_777

i notice a rainbar is position in the front , wont it block the view ?

----------


## reborn4ever

> Time for updates bro reborn4ever


Thank for viewing. Sorry bro.. My tank is not mature enough to update..




> i notice a rainbar is position in the front , wont it block the view ?


Thank for viewing. It won't block the view but i took the rainbar away to prevent raising of PH.. 




> What kinf of fauna you intend to have? Suitable for frogs, or lizards or snakes. It is lokking good.


Thank for viewing.. I not sure what fauna i want.. Still testing see which plant can stay in the tank long.. LOL

----------


## planted86

hi, may i know where to get those premix cement?

----------


## reborn4ever

> hi, may i know where to get those premix cement?


I bought it from 

Buildmate (S) Pte Ltd
503, Changi Road Singapore 419906

----------


## situkwokhan

hi any updates  :Smile:

----------


## peerot

Kudos Buddy. Hope to see more photos and updates...  :Smile:

----------


## reborn4ever

Here my update.. Free to comment..

----------


## limz_777

nice update , will the back drop be planted with plants ?

----------


## reborn4ever

> nice update , will the back drop be planted with plants ?


Thank for viewing... Yes, im still searching for back drop plants :　)

----------


## limz_777

this website has nice tillandsia for sale www.pickaplant.com.sg

----------


## s98432512

very beautiful .. good DIY  :Smile:

----------

